
How your phone screen can lead to increased risk of cancer, diabetes and obesity - walterbell
https://www.abc2news.com/news/national/how-your-phone-screen-can-lead-to-an-increased-risk-of-cancer-diabetes-and-obesity
======
some_account
So... You need to basically use your phone at night so much that you get sleep
deprivation (!) before any of these risks kick in.

I feel like these articles are really dumb, and I'm not even very smart. I
feel sorry for really smart people having to put up with these kind of
articles. Must be like torture to see all stupidy dripping off the page. :)

~~~
walterbell
It can be useful to see what non-technical audiences are reading.

It’s not sleep deprivation, it’s the “quality of sleep”. Apple implemented
Night Shift on iOS due to customer demand. Blue-blocking lenses have sold in
the millions.

